# She can't walk yet but she can snowboard



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2021)

Watch this cute 11-month-old girl whizz down the slopes​


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Absolutely wonderful


----------



## feywon (Nov 28, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Watch this cute 11-month-old girl whizz down the slopes​


Adorable. And the dog keeping tabs her! Precious.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 28, 2021)

So adorable.


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 28, 2021)

An amazing little girl together with her dog brings a smile


----------



## Shero (Nov 28, 2021)

Love it  reminds me of myself, only it was not a snow board, but a surf board!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

Oh absolutely the cutest thing I've seen in a very long time.....


----------

